# A random green



## castle (13 Mar 2021)

Currently moving some of my less pure shrimp into community tanks and noticed that some of my black neocaridinia have produced this little green gem. Must be a cherry and black cross. I may pursue more of these.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Mar 2021)

That is one very well camouflaged shrimp. Until you notice the eye it looks like leaf debris, took a fair few seconds.


----------



## castle (13 Mar 2021)

I’ve now spotted two, they will have a dedicated tank within the next 48 hours - I like their colour


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Mar 2021)

Same here. Really nice subtle colouration @castle hopefully you’ve got a male and female.


----------



## castle (13 Mar 2021)

There is a good chance I can salvage these lines, as from the black I’ve gotten black, redish/brown and green. I’ll split the three sets, and then work with the offspring and see where I can get to. 

If I can get a good line running, I’ll deliver you some @Geoffrey Rea as I’m also based in Cambridgeshire, but this will be a good year before I know 😅


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Mar 2021)

That would be amazing @castle . Have had greens turn up from yellows, but never more than one at a time over the years unfortunately.


----------



## castle (29 Mar 2021)

Well, looks like I'm in luck, he turned out to be a she, and she is carrying many eggs.


----------



## Karmicnull (30 Mar 2021)

Lovely colour.  I shall keep my fingers crossed for the impromptu breeding program!


----------



## castle (30 Mar 2021)

The plan is to give this a real go, I'll keep an eye out for some _really nice_ green shrimp and I'll try and diversify the pool. Need to get the first eggs into shrimp first though!


----------



## castle (27 Aug 2021)

Random, found another in with the puffs. Will try and catch him out to add to the other greens. Think I’ve got about 30 now 👍


----------



## Garuf (27 Aug 2021)

Now that is a pretty shramp. Hope it makes it into the EU if it’s a stable strain.


----------



## Dominik K (1 Sep 2021)

congrats man. That looks lovely.


----------



## Aqua360 (2 Sep 2021)

I remember seeing neo's labelled "green jade" a while back, probably a result of the same circumstance


----------

